# Faucet manufacturer question...Amfag?



## markb

Trying to figure out what kind of cartridge or order for a friends particular faucet. I don't really do service, therefore playing "Match the cartridge to the manufacturer" is a game I am terrible at. 

I can't find a brand name visible on the faucet, but when I pull out the spray, the word "AMFAG" is exposed. 

Kohler? Maybe?


----------



## Redwood

How about a picture?:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick

AMFAG is a brand exclusive to the bay area.


----------



## Redwood

slickrick said:


> AMFAG is a brand exclusive to the bay area.


No Slick Rick,
It is also sold extensively in Key West Florida, and Provincetown, Mass...:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

Those are back door faucets.... it must of been a surprise when you pulled it out and it said AMFAG


----------



## markb

...guys, I hate service. How do you do it? 

It seems as though...well..service work is just nothing but problems. :blink: What's up with that

I wasn't thinking straight when I took a look at the faucet and I don't have a picture. Thinking back on it, it may have even said AnFAG. :blink: I don't think I want to walk into my wholesaler and ask about Amfags. 

I began this post without thinking...Let me think here....Why do the words "Replace with Delta" repeat over and over in my head?... Problem solved. Thanks for your help everyone. 

BTW, has anyone had any experience with new "touch" faucets? You tap the faucet to turn it on. Brizo and Masco both have one and someone was asking about them the other day.


----------



## markb

Redwood said:


> How about a picture?:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

Moen all the way.....they have no *** parts in them


----------



## Airgap

Wouldn't an amfag faucet have all male connections....


----------



## SlickRick

That guy in the hard hat isn't a plumber is he?


----------



## plbgbiz

I am a fan of Delta in general but I think their 'touch' technology is still too new. Delta has a tendency to roll out unproven new ideas. I'd give it another year before doing the touch faucets.​


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

​


----------



## Tommy plumber

Amfag was part of the closet queen collection. Available in pink and lavender only. The line was sold from their own distributor: *********** distributing.


----------



## Redwood

I don't like them...
The handle just seems so freakin limp...:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro

plbgbiz said:


> I am a fan of Delta in general but I think their 'touch' technology is still too new. Delta has a tendency to roll out unproven new ideas. I'd give it another year before doing the touch faucets.​


I've installed 2 at customers request, we'll see how they are in the long run


----------



## markb

plbgbiz said:


> I am a fan of Delta in general but I think their 'touch' technology is still too new. Delta has a tendency to roll out unproven new ideas. I'd give it another year before doing the touch faucets.​


Good point. Thanks.


----------



## Optimus Primer




----------



## SlickRick

My friend. :laughing: Must have hit a nerve, sorry HP.


----------



## Hillside

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> View attachment 7591​


 

installation is achieved by using butt connectors :yes:


----------



## Hillside

haha


----------



## markb




----------

